# Fall Diesel



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Could jump in price.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/diesel-prices-could-jump-this-fall-NAA-jim-dickrell/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

$2.27 here now at the pump....cheapest it's been in a long time. Definitely helping the bottom line....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder what oil company catastrophe is being dreamed up to cause $39 a barrel oil to warrant a fuel price increase. Has anyone else noticed even with low crude oil prices that the price of engine & hyd oil has remained HIGH????


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> I wonder what oil company catastrophe is being dreamed up to cause $39 a barrel oil to warrant a fuel price increase. Has anyone else noticed even with low crude oil prices that the price of engine & hyd oil has remained HIGH????


No question about the dreamin' and schemin'....hydraulic oil pricing should give most a heads up as to how "temporary" our current pump prices will be.....oil companies world wide are waiting on a crisis in the middle east or a disaster here domestically.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

She's dropping like a rock this morning. In a few months when the economy is back in the clinker it'll drop. I think the global economy is looking grim.

http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/commodities


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Used to be for a long time here in Alberta you could tell the price of crude by the price of a liter of gas at the pump. For example if crude was $100/barrel than the price at the pump was $1/liter plus or minus about five cents. Now crude $39/barrel and price at pump $1.17/liter. Now it seems for every dollar drop in oil barrel the price at the pumps goes up two cents per liter. Makes peefect sence right?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Red desiel is a 1.92 here. Loving it


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Heard there was a refinery in Indiana that had to reduce its output by 50 percent because of some mechanical problems expected repair are supposed to take at least a month if not longer so prices of fuel remains high here in Michigan and other midwest states while it drops every where else grrr


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Same story we are hearing here. Did start dropping again though. Was about $2.3× (gas) jumped over $2.60, now some back in $2.4x.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here in the people's democratic republic of PA, I am paying about $2.70/G for Over the road. I just got a load of off road for $2.20/G


----------

